# Hey look were not spoiled by Amoleds, the screen is mis calibrated!



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Gizmodo is usually super Biased and this isn't much different but between the Apple pie lovin is a pretty intresting read about the screens being mis calibrated even though it's clearly capable of The rich colors we want. It goes further to mention it's mainly a software screwup and may be correctable by Firmware. It gives me hope that me reds might not be pink after all.

http://gizmodo.com/5928597/the-google-nexus-7-display-stumbles-and-falls-short?tag=nexus-7


----------



## dtdlurch (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm really hoping it is something that can be fixed via software. Can't wait to see more devs jumping on the N7 to see what remedies they might come up with. If I knew anything about this stuff, I'd love to give it a shot myself...
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

Color multipliers, gamma tweaks, and contrast settings are built into most Gnex kernels. This can be used to fix most screen color issues but I have not really looked into custom roms and kernels for my 7.

I use Franco kernel on my Gnex and asked he would support the 7. My post got buried and never got an answered

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

drose6102 said:


> Color multipliers, gamma tweaks, and contrast settings are built into most Gnex kernels. This can be used to fix most screen color issues but I have not really looked into custom roms and kernels for my 7.
> 
> I use Franco kernel on my Gnex and asked he would support the 7. My post got buried and never got an answered
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Those are all amoled tweaks. Different screen type, different drivers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

Metallice said:


> Those are all amoled tweaks. Different screen type, different drivers.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well thank you kind sir. Anyway to tweak these screens?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtdlurch (Jun 15, 2011)

From reading through a couple threads, it also seems like there are some screens that just washed-out and not functioning as well as some of the others that have shipped. Anyone know the best way to figure out if I've received a "sub-par" one so I can try to get a replacement. I'm trying not to be picky, but I really want to make sure I don't have a N7 that is defective. I'm having a hard time determining if it is just me being so used to the Galaxy Nexus SAMOLED or if there is any issue at all.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe someone will include the Bravia engine or something similar. I know those sometimes improve this kind of issue.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

from what I've seen defective screens are pretty obvious...everything looks washed out and overexposed, no matter what you're doing. this issue is a little more subtle...you might not even notice it unless you're looking. it mostly affects photos and video, so if you don't do much with either (like me) you could just miss it completely.

to check it out, I compared a photo from my phone with the same one in my instant upload gallery side by side, and the color definitely lacks...especially reds.


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

Colors appearing less vibrant is due to you becoming accustomed to the unnatural, oversaturated colors of amoled

Lack of overall contrast is just because it's LCD and amoleds are better at that.

Being unable easily distinguish between 100% white and 95% white is what this article refers to.

Honestly I think it may be an issue with prism.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

my phone screen isn't AMOLED


----------



## remotecontrol (Aug 19, 2011)

I've had 2 of them, and when the screen was warmed up on the one I sent back it was the same as the good one. Not sure this helps, just sayin'

Edit: side by side, lol i'm not relying on my memory here


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Metallice said:


> Colors appearing less vibrant is due to you becoming accustomed to the unnatural, oversaturated colors of amoled
> 
> Lack of overall contrast is just because it's LCD and amoleds are better at that.
> 
> ...


But your not getting it , NetFlix icon Google Movies icon are not Pink, I feel like noone is grasping the concept here. Amoleds are not making me spoiled. Its the fact that menus are no accurately reproduced. Thier pinkish not red. Greens are not properly green. the rootz Icon is a pale pistaccio green rather then what you see on your pc. It's not being spoiled or over staurated to non. It's a screw up in reproduction.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

remotecontrol said:


> I've had 2 of them, and when the screen was warmed up on the one I sent back it was the same as the good one. Not sure this helps, just sayin'
> 
> Edit: side by side, lol i'm not relying on my memory here


Could you clarify? I don't quite get what you mean by warming up, like i know what warming up means but what changed once they did. do you mean they both have a faded tone? You don't explain what colors look like or are supposed to.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Kpa2727 said:


> But your not getting it , NetFlix icon Google Movies icon are not Pink, I feel like noone is grasping the concept here. Amoleds are not making me spoiled. Its the fact that menus are no accurately reproduced. Thier pinkish not red. Greens are not properly green. the rootz Icon is a pale pistaccio green rather then what you see on your pc. It's not being spoiled or over staurated to non. It's a screw up in reproduction.


you might have a bad screen - I sure wouldn't call the Netflix or Play Movies icons "pink" on my screen, and the article specifically says that "high contrast software generated text and graphics" will look fine...that photographic images (pictures and video) are where the issue is most noticeable.

like I said, when I do a side by side comparison with photos, I can see a pretty significant difference. but for most stuff I use my N7 for, not so much.


----------



## remotecontrol (Aug 19, 2011)

Kpa2727 said:


> Could you clarify? I don't quite get what you mean by warming up, like i know what warming up means but what changed once they did. do you mean they both have a faded tone? You don't explain what colors look like or are supposed to.


Didn't mean to confuse , that particular unit had a screen defect in that when you'd wake it up the colors were faded almost to illegible, a couple minutes later when the screen warmed up the coloring was identical to what the other n7 is normally.

As far as I can tell the screen i'm using now is what I preceive to be normal for this type of panel as well as the screen I sent back after it had warmed up/operating normally. Both N7's side by side were the same, which is why I came to the conclusion that the way they looked is normal color saturation for this type of panel.

(Hope I didn't make this MORE confusing)


----------

